# Κάπου χάνει ο χάννος: ένα ή δύο ν;



## nickel (Mar 1, 2009)

Κάπου έγραψα προ ημερών «σαν χάννος» και τήρησα πιστά τις υποδείξεις για το διπλό «ν» παρά τη δυσνίκητη επιθυμία για απλοποίηση. Διάβαζα σήμερα ένα σημείωμα του Γιάννη Χάρη και πέφτω πάνω σ’ ένα «και ας τσιμπάω εγώ ο χάνος». Δαγκώθηκα. Μπας και υπήρξα υπέρ το δέον μπαμπινιωτικός και μου κολλήσει ρετσινιά; :) Έτρεξα στα λεξικά και μόνο αφού τα κοίταξα όλα ησύχασα. Σύμφωνα με όλα, μα όλα, τα λεξικά ο χάννος το ψάρι (comber στα αγγλικά) εξακολουθεί να γράφεται με δύο «ν», αδιαλείπτως από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους και τους _Δειπνοσοφιστές_. Χάνοι (khans), κανονικά, ήταν ο Τζένγκις, ο Κουμπλάι και ο Αγά Χαν. Βεβαίως το ΛΝΕΓ επισημαίνει ότι η συνήθης ορθογραφία είναι _χάνος_, πράγμα που εύκολα αποδεικνύεται και με δυο γκουγκλιές: 18 «σαν χάννος», 3.600 «σαν χάνος». 

Είναι τελικά μια μικρή ταλαιπωρία αυτά τα δύο «ν», ίσως πιο ταλαιπωρημένα και από άλλα διπλά σύμφωνα που προφέρονται σαν ένα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο η _έννοια_ και το _εννοώ_ δεν ταλαιπωρούν και δεν ταλαιπωρούνται ιδιαίτερα. Αποκεί και πέρα το χάος.

Πάρτε το *γεννάω*: _γεννήθηκα, γέννηση, γέννημα θρέμμα, γεννητούρια, ετοιμόγεννη, σαββατογεννημένος, υπογεννητικότητα, γεννήτρια, από γεννησιμιού_. Αλλά από δίπλα, για να μας χαλάνε την εικόνα και τη σιγουριά: *γενηθήτω* (τα ανορθόγραφα με δύο «ν» κοντεύουν να είναι όσα και τα σωστά), όλα τα –γενής (_ευγενής, θνησιγενής_ κ.λπ.) και τα –γένεια (_οικογένεια, φωτογένεια_ κ.λπ.), οι *γέννες* αλλά οι *γενεές*, η *γέννηση* αλλά η *γένεση*, τα _γενέθλια_, η _γενεαλογία_, η _γενέτειρα_, η _γενετική_, οι _γενετήσιες_ ορμές και η _παλιγγενεσία_.

Σάμπως το *εννιά* με τα _ένατος_ και το _ενενήντα_ και μετά _εννιακόσια_; Για να μη θυμηθώ την τυραννία των *τυράννων*. Παρηγοριά: μερικές χιλιάδες στραβοδιπλωμένα *_τύρρανοι_ και *_τυρρανίες_ δεν είναι τίποτα σε σύγκριση με τα πάνω από 300.000 *_tyrrany_ που δίνει το Altavista!

Ευτυχώς ξεκίνησα νωρίς να λύνω τους ορθογραφικούς γρίφους μέσω ετυμολόγησης και δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την *Πελοπόννησο* ή την *παλιννόστηση*. Αλλά ήρθαν οι ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις και οι μπαμπινιωτικές ιστορικές-ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες να ταράξουν τα νερά. Για παράδειγμα, δεν απλοποιήθηκε μόνο ο _*τόννος*_ (tonne) αλλά και ο _τόννος_ (ο παλιός _θύννος_) και γελάω μόνος μου με αυτά που γράφω.

Και τι να πει κανείς για την *κάννη*; Στο ΛΚΝ (και στον Κριαρά και το Μείζον): _κάννη_ (και _μονόκαννο, δίκαννο_ κ.τ.ό.), _κανναβάτσο, καννάβι_ και _κάνναβη_ και _κανναβούρι_. Όλα τα άλλα με ένα «ν»: _κανιά, καλαμοκάνης, κανάτα, κανέλα, κανελόνι, κάνουλα, κανόνι_ και παράγωγα. _Μακρύκαννη_ η καραμπίνα αλλά _στραβοκάνης_ ο ποδοσφαιριστής.
Στο ΛΝΕΓ όλα αυτά με την ετυμολογική ορθογραφία: και _κάννουλα_ και _καννόνι_ και _καννελόνι_.
Η αγορά βέβαια έχει μπερδέψει τα … κανιά της. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να γράφει _καννόνι_ ή _καννάτα_, αλλά οι περισσότεροι γράφουν *καναβάτσο* (συντριπτικά) και _καναβούρι_ (με μικρή διαφορά). Για να μην πούμε πόσα _κάνη_, _δίκανο_ ή _κάναβη_ κυκλοφορούν. Θα έχω άδικο να προβλέψω ότι στο μέλλον η τάση θα είναι να γράφονται όλα αυτά με ένα «ν»; Πάντως, είναι πιο πιθανό σενάριο από το να γίνουν όλα με _δύο_ «ν». Το πολύ να κρατήσουμε τις _Κάννες_ με δύο…

Θα μου πείτε ότι εδώ δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για την ίδια μας τη _μάνα_. Πλέον στη *μάνα* είναι μόνο ένα (το «ν») παρέα με τα απλοποιημένα _μαμά_ και _μαμή_ (και _μανούλι_). Το ίδιο και στη _νονά_. Το ΛΝΕΓ υποστηρίζει τις ετυμολογικές γραφές _μάννα_ και _νοννά_ (και _μαννούλι_), αλλά μάλλον θα μείνει, από την Αγία Γραφή, μόνο το _*μάννα* εξ ουρανού_. Έτσι πάντως δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _παραμάννα_ (που μας νταντεύει, κατά το ΛΝΕΓ) και _παραμάνα_ (που μας καρφιτσώνει). 

Τα εντελώς ξενικά συμφωνούν όλοι ότι απλοποιούνται: έτσι, ο _κανίβαλος_ και το _τένις_ και το _σκάνερ_. Και δεν σκαλίζουμε τα *τσανάκια*, από το τουρκικό çanak, ακόμα κι αν προέρχεται αυτό από κάποιο _σαννάκιον_ (επίσης στους _Δειπνοσοφιστές_). Επίσης, δεν πειράζουμε τα καθιερωμένα κύρια ονόματα, ιδίως τα εξελληνισμένα: _Αννίβας, Γεννησαρέτ, Ιννοκέντιος, Λινναίος, Ούννοι_ και _Φίννοι_. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τη _Βόννη_, τη _Βιέννη_ και τη _Λωζάννη_ (και τις _Κάννες_) τις έχουμε καταταλαιπωρήσει. 

Βεβαίως, από την απλοποίηση απειλήθηκε και ο _*Γιάννης*_ (το όνομα όχι ο Χάρης), π.χ. Γιάνης Βηλαράς και Γιάνης Κορδάτος, αλλά αγνοούμε τη δική τους προτίμηση, όπως συχνά και στην περίπτωση του Ιάνη Ξενάκη. Τσεκάρω, ΟΚ, τα Γιάννενα και τα Γιαννιτσά δεν έχουν ακόμα απλοποιηθεί, αλλά μας τα χαλάει ο *κομπογιαννίτης*, γιατί, αν βγαίνει από το «γιαίνω», θα πρέπει ίσως να τον γράφουμε _κομπογιανίτη_ (μόνο το ΛΝΕΓ προβληματίζεται, πάντως).

Μετά απ’ όλα αυτά θα ψεύδεται όποιος ισχυριστεί ότι δεν έχει προβλήματα με τα «ν». Και για να γίνει πιο πρακτικό αυτό το σημείωμα, προτείνω να ξεμπερδεύουμε τουλάχιστον με το _χάννο_. Να τον κάνουμε _χάνο_, όπως γράφεται ήδη στον Πάπυρο και στο Παπυράκι. Εκτός κι αν μου γίνει το χατίρι και ξανακάνουμε τον _*τόνο* τόννο_.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 1, 2009)

Να σημειώσω μόνο οτι η _κάνναβη_, όπως μου είχε απαντήσει ο Dr. Moshe κάπου αλλού, σε ερώτησή μου για τον κάνναβο/κάναβο, είναι ανατολικής προέλευσης και δεν έχει σχέση με την κάννη. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2009)

Η κάνναβη και η παρέα της: από τα παραπάνω το _καννάβι_, το _κανναβάτσο_ και το _κανναβούρι_.

Το αστείο είναι ότι ο Πάπυρος στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια λημματογραφεί με διπλό «ν», και στο λεξικό με ένα, δηλ. _κάναβη, καναβάτσο, καναβούρι_ κ.λπ.


Α, ναι, συγγνώμη που τη συνέδεσα με την _κάννη_. Δεν υπάρχει ετυμολογική σχέση, μόνο σχέση στο ορθογραφικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2009)

Ωραία τα μάζεψες. 
Κρατάνε (=αντιστέκονται) τα "νν" το σύννεφο, οι γενναίοι και η γενναιοδωρία κλπ., η λεβεντογέννα Κρήτη, Χειμάρρα, Καλαμάτα, και η βλέννα/βλεννόρροια.
Το "βιεννέζικο" μάλλον δεν τα βγάζει πέρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Και αφού «κουλουμιαστήκαμε» πάλι σήμερα (δις).

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση για να μην παρερμηνευτούν κάποια από τα παραπάνω που έγραψα. Οι ομαδοποιήσεις που έκανα δεν είχαν σαν βάση τους την ετυμολογία, αλλά την «εικόνα». Άλλωστε, οι περισσότεροι ορθογραφούμε βασιζόμενοι στην εικόνα, στις συσχετίσεις, σε μνημονικούς κανόνες παρά σε γνώσεις ετυμολογίας.

Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος: δεν ξέρουμε αν ο _γενναίος_ έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με τη _γέννα_. Ούτε μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε πώς το _γεν(ε)–_ στα _γενέσθαι, γένεση, γενεά_ κ.λπ. σχετίζεται με το _γεννώ_ και τη _γέννα_. Ξέρουμε ότι το _ένατος_ και το _ενενήντα_ συνδέονται με το _εννιά_, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποια ιστορική ανωμαλία τα άφησε με ένα «ν». Εμείς απλώς απομνημονεύουμε την εικόνα.

Ο _κομπογιαννίτης_ δεν έχει σχέση με κανέναν Γιάννη. Η εκδοχή Ανδριώτη για την προέλευση της λέξης μιλάει για _γιαίνω_, η εκδοχή Κουκουλέ για Γιαννίτη από τα Γιάννενα. Στα περισσότερα λεξικά έχουμε *κομπογιαννίτης*, στο ΠαπΛεξ _κομπογιανίτης_ και _κομπογιαννίτης_, στο ΛΝΕΓ _κομπογιαν(ν)ίτης_, στο ΛΣΓ _κομπογιαννίτης_ και στο Ορθογραφικό _κομπογιανίτης [συχνή ορθογρ. κομπογιαννίτης]_, με εξήγηση που λέει ότι, αν, όπως είναι πιθανότερο, ισχύει το _γιαίνω_, τότε πρέπει να γράφουμε _κομπογιανίτης_. Και τι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε τώρα; Μέχρι να αποφασίσουν, θα πρέπει να γράφουμε _κομπογιαν(ν)ίτης_; Ή, αν μου γράψει κάποιος _κομπογιανίτης_, να το αφήσω έτσι επειδή θα πρέπει να θεωρήσω ότι ο γράφων με ένα «ν» είναι ανδριωτικός; Η λέξη έχει καθιερωθεί με δύο «ν» χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε Γιάννηδες ή Γιαννιώτες. Είναι δύσκολο να ετυμολογούμε χωρίς να πειράζουμε καθιερωμένες ορθογραφίες; (Βλέπε και _τσανάκια_.)

Η _κάννη / κάννα_ και η _κάνναβις_ έλκουν την καταγωγή τους από τη Μέση Ανατολή και ακόμη πιο πέρα. Εκεί κι αν είναι μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα. Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι στην περίπτωση της _καννάβεως_, που γραφόταν και με ένα «ν», επικράτησε τότε η γραφή με τα δύο υπό την επίδραση της _κάννας_. Σκέτη υπόθεση. Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σήμερα με το _καναβάτσο_, που θεωρείται αντιδάνειο, από το βενετικό _canavazza_ ή από το ιταλικό _canavaccio_. Περιέργως, εκτός από το ΛΝΕΓ, με δύο «ν» το θέλει και το ΛΚΝ. Το Μείζον, και έτσι και αλλιώς. Το ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά, με ένα. Το Μεσαιωνικό του, πάλι με ένα, από το ιταλικό _canavaccio_. Στο Γκουγκλ, οι περισσότεροι το γράφουν με ένα. Το Ορθογραφικό με δύο, επειδή λέει προέρχεται από το ιταλικό _cannavaccio_ (ποιας περιόδου άραγε;). Κοινώς, μύλος! Ή: χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάννα.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η _κάννη / κάννα_ και η _κάνναβις_ έλκουν την καταγωγή τους από τη Μέση Ανατολή και ακόμη πιο πέρα. Εκεί κι αν είναι μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα. Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι στην περίπτωση της _καννάβεως_, που γραφόταν και με ένα «ν», επικράτησε τότε η γραφή με τα δύο υπό την επίδραση της _κάννας_. Σκέτη υπόθεση. Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σήμερα με το _καναβάτσο_, που θεωρείται αντιδάνειο, από το βενετικό _canavazza_ ή από το ιταλικό _canavaccio_. Περιέργως, εκτός από το ΛΝΕΓ, με δύο «ν» το θέλει και το ΛΚΝ. Το Μείζον, και έτσι και αλλιώς. Το ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά, με ένα. Το Μεσαιωνικό του, πάλι με ένα, από το ιταλικό _canavaccio_. Στο Γκουγκλ, οι περισσότεροι το γράφουν με ένα. Το Ορθογραφικό με δύο, επειδή λέει προέρχεται από το ιταλικό _cannavaccio_ (ποιας περιόδου άραγε;). Κοινώς, μύλος! Ή: χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάννα.





http://www.antoniolupis.it/articles.asp?id=9&mese=7&anno=2008

Στην παραπάνω σύντομη () καταγραφή, μας λεει μεταξύ άλλων ότι η λέξη canovaccio συναντάται για πρώτη φορά στη Βενετία (13ος αι.)



> Il derivato canovaccio (2.d.α3.) attestato per la prima volta a Venezia (sec. XIII) potrebbe essersi irradiato dai dialetti settentrionali nel sud




Το περιεχόμενο της παράθεσης προέρχεται από το Lessico Etimologico Italiano, το οποίο είναι μια εντυπωσιακή δουλειά του Πανεπιστημίου Μαγεντίας.
(Akademie der Wissenschaften und der Literatur, Mainz)


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Ωραιότατες οι πηγές σου. Θα μου ήταν και οι δύο εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες, ιδιαίτερα αν μπορούσα να κάνω τη δεύτερη να μου δουλέψει.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν και πότε οι Ιταλοί έγραφαν _cannavaccio_. Κυρίως αναρωτιέμαι: σου έρχεται ένα κείμενο που γράφει _καναβάτσο_, _κομπογιαννίτης_, _χάνος_. Τα διορθώνεις ή τα αφήνεις;


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 12, 2009)

Συγγνώμη. Τώρα το είδα.



nickel said:


> Ωραιότατες οι πηγές σου. Θα μου ήταν και οι δύο εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες, ιδιαίτερα αν μπορούσα να κάνω τη δεύτερη να μου δουλέψει.



- Πολύ θα ήθελα, αλλά δεν είναι πηγές μου.  Η πηγή μου είναι αυτός που έχει πρόβαση στις πηγές.
Και σ' εμένα δε δουλεύει το λεξικό.
Μου φαίνεται παράξενο πάντως, που βάζουνε online και στο τζάμπα ένα λεξικό που διατίθεται, πανάκριβο, στο εμπόριο. ( € 661,80 )





nickel said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν και πότε οι Ιταλοί έγραφαν _cannavaccio_. Κυρίως αναρωτιέμαι: σου έρχεται ένα κείμενο που γράφει _καναβάτσο_, _κομπογιαννίτης_, _χάνος_. Τα διορθώνεις ή τα αφήνεις;



- Αυτά τα ξέρετε καλύτερα εσείς εδώ μέσα. Εγώ από εσάς μαθαίνω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κάπου έγραψα προ ημερών «σαν χάννος» και τήρησα πιστά τις υποδείξεις για το διπλό «ν» παρά τη δυσνίκητη επιθυμία για απλοποίηση. Διάβαζα σήμερα ένα σημείωμα του Γιάννη Χάρη και πέφτω πάνω σ’ ένα «και ας τσιμπάω εγώ ο χάνος». Δαγκώθηκα. Μπας και υπήρξα υπέρ το δέον μπαμπινιωτικός και μου κολλήσει ρετσινιά; :) Έτρεξα στα λεξικά και μόνο αφού τα κοίταξα όλα ησύχασα. Σύμφωνα με όλα, μα όλα, τα λεξικά ο χάννος το ψάρι (comber στα αγγλικά) εξακολουθεί να γράφεται με δύο «ν», αδιαλείπτως από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους και τους _Δειπνοσοφιστές_. Χάνοι (khans), κανονικά, ήταν ο Τζένγκις, ο Κουμπλάι και ο Αγά Χαν. Βεβαίως το ΛΝΕΓ επισημαίνει ότι η συνήθης ορθογραφία είναι _χάνος_, πράγμα που εύκολα αποδεικνύεται και με δυο γκουγκλιές: 18 «σαν χάννος», 3.600 «σαν χάνος».


Υποθέτω ότι στον _χάννο_ την ακατανίκητη έλξη, η οποία οδηγεί στη γραφή με ένα «ν», την ασκεί η έκφραση «τα χάνω» (διότι, όταν τα _χάνω_, κοιτάω σαν _χάνος_ — που θα 'λεγε και η πρωθιέρεια της παρετυμολογίας, η φουκαριάρα η μάννα μου). Κι αφού (πράγματι) «οι περισσότεροι ορθογραφούμε βασιζόμενοι στην εικόνα, στις συσχετίσεις, σε μνημονικούς κανόνες παρά σε γνώσεις ετυμολογίας», δεν τη γλυτώνει την απλοποίηση ο _χάννος_.



nickel said:


> Και τι να πει κανείς για την *κάννη*; Στο ΛΚΝ (και στον Κριαρά και το Μείζον): _κάννη_ (και _μονόκαννο, δίκαννο_ κ.τ.ό.), _κανναβάτσο, καννάβι_ και _κάνναβη_ και _κανναβούρι_. Όλα τα άλλα με ένα «ν»: _κανιά, καλαμοκάνης, κανάτα, κανέλα, κανελόνι, κάνουλα, κανόνι_ και παράγωγα. _Μακρύκαννη_ η καραμπίνα αλλά _στραβοκάνης_ ο ποδοσφαιριστής.
> Στο ΛΝΕΓ όλα αυτά με την ετυμολογική ορθογραφία: και _κάννουλα_ και _καννόνι_ και _καννελόνι_.


Επομένως, *κατσικαννιάρης* κατά ΛΝΕΓ (τώρα που φαίνεται ότι καταλήξαμε τελικά στη σημασία και την ετυμολογία της λέξης).


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2011)

Ναι, ευχαριστώ τον γείτονα που μου το θύμισε: *γενόσημο*. Με ένα -_ν_-, όχι σαν αυτά.


Το μόνο *_γεννόσημο_ που ξέρω είναι αυτό:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Είδαμε εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...psian-migrants&p=164414&viewfull=1#post164414 ότι το βιβλίο _Κραυγή Ιχθύος_ ορθογραφεί παντού τον *χάνο *με ένα νι. Εκείνο ωστόσο που μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση είναι ότι το βιβλίο αφιερώνει μία υποσημείωσή του (και συγκεκριμένα την υπ' αριθμ. 44, στη σελ. 35) στην ορθογράφηση των ψαριών που περιλαμβάνει:Η γραφή των κοινών ονομάτων ακολουθεί το ετυμολογικό λεξικό της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας (Μπαμπινιώτης 2009). Για παράδειγμα, η λέξη _γώπα _που προέρχεται από παλαιότερους τύπους _βωξ / βώαξ_ (Αριστοτέλης, 4ος αι. π.Χ.) ή _βωψ _(Αθήναιος, 2ος αι. π.Χ.), πρέπει να γράφεται «γώπα» και όχι «γόπα» (δηλ. η «γόπα» δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση). Μοναδική απόκλιση από το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη στο παρόν βιβλίο είναι η γραφή των λέξεων «τσιπούρα» και «κολιός».​.
Τι γίνεται λοιπόν εδώ; Μήπως ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει πλέον το ψάρι _χάννος _με ένα νι; Όχι, κάθε άλλο. Απλώς είναι τόσο πλέον εδραιωμένη η συνήθης γραφή _χάνος_, που στους ιχθυολόγους συγγραφείς του βιβλίου ούτε καν πέρασε απ' το μυαλό πως μπορεί ο χάνος να γράφεται αλλιώς (δηλ. _χάννος_)!... Αν μη τι άλλο, είναι κι αυτό ένα στοιχείο χρηστικής ορθογραφίας.

Και μια που μιλάμε για στοιχεία χρηστικής ορθογραφίας, ενδιαφέρον έχει επίσης και το ότι οι ιχθυολόγοι συγγραφείς απέρριψαν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες τις βασισμένες στην ετυμολόγησή τους γραφές για την τσιπούρα (=_τσιππούρα_) και τον κολιό (=_κολοιός_) που δίνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης.


----------

